# Etwas anderes, was ich getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen.



## azhong

Q: Does the sentence, which I know is natural, still follow the Verb-2nd rule? Why do I think that it's Verb-3rd? Thank you for your explanation.

*Etwas anderes, was ich in diesem Monat getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen.*
(Another thing I have done this month apart from baking a cake and visiting Spain is reading a couple of books.)

1. Etwas anderes, was...
2. außer ...
3. ist


----------



## elroy

It does follow the V2 rule.  The whole portion you’ve underlined occupies the first position. 

(I don’t think the sentence is natural, but it is grammatical.)


----------



## Hutschi

azhong said:


> *Etwas anderes, was ich in diesem Monat getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen.*


I show the hierarchy:

*Etwas anderes, *
*was ich in diesem Monat getan habe,*​* außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren,*​* ist, *
*einige Bücher zu lesen.*​


----------



## azhong

So maybe this version is more natural?
*2. Etwas anderes, was ich in diesem Monat getan habe, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen,  außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren.*

Q: Is it possible to make a new version by starting the sentence with, just like in English, "Außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren..."?


----------



## elroy

azhong said:


> *2. Etwas anderes, was ich in diesem Monat getan habe, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen,  außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren.*


**


azhong said:


> Q: Is it possible to make a new version by starting the sentence with, just like in English, "Außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren..."?


Yes, but that doesn't make the sentence natural.

_Diesen Monat habe ich Kuchen gebacken, bin nach Spanien gefahren und habe darüber hinaus noch einige Bücher gelesen._


----------



## azhong

elroy said:


> _Diesen Monat habe ich Kuchen gebacken, bin nach Spanien gefahren und habe darüber hinaus noch einige Bücher gelesen._


- *darüber hinaus*:[above-it to-out; to out above it] what's more; moreover

Diesen Monat habe ich Kuchen gebacken, bin nach Spanien gefahren und habe {darüber hinaus} noch einige Bücher gelesen.

*A, B, und darüber hinaus noch C.*
[A, B, and, what's more, C] -> (Apart from A and B, also C)

*Ich lerne Deutsch, Französisch und darüber hinaus noch Englisch.*
(Apart from learning German and French, I also learn English.

*Heute habe ich Deutsch gelernt, geschwommen und darüber hinaus noch gekocht.*
(Apart from learning German and swimming, I also cooked today.


----------



## elroy

*Heute habe ich Deutsch gelernt, bin geschwommen und habe darüber hinaus noch gekocht.*


----------



## bearded

azhong said:


> Does the sentence, which I know is natural, still follow the Verb-2nd rule?


Indeed it does. In order to ascertain compliance with the rule, you should mind the word order in _the main clause_. The inserted subordinate clauses do not count for that purpose. Now I'm putting the subordinate clauses in brackets:
_Etwas Anderes (was ich getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen) ist...._
It is evident that in the main clause (_etwas Anderes ist_) the ''verb-2nd'' rule is respected.


----------



## Gernot Back

azhong said:


> Q: Does the sentence, which I know is natural,


No, it's not!


azhong said:


> still follow the Verb-2nd rule? Why do I think that it's Verb-3rd? Thank you for your explanation.


Yes, everything up to the comma before "ist" is the subject.


azhong said:


> *Etwas anderes, was ich in diesem Monat getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen.*


No native speaker would put it that way! 
Instead:

_Was ich diesen Monat außer Kuchen (zu) backen und nach Spanien (zu) fahren noch getan habe, ist (einige) Bücher (zu) lesen._​


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> everything up to the comma before "ist" is the subject


So you really disagree with the way I parsed the sentence in my #8...?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> So you really disagree with my #8...?


No, not at all:


bearded said:


> Etwas Anderes (was ich getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen) ist …


The part you put in parentheses is a relative attribute within the subject with "etwas anderes" as its head.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> The part you put in parentheses is a relative attribute within the subject with "etwas anderes" as its head.


Sure. The only difference between our analyses is that you include the (subordinate) attribute within the 'subject', whereas for me it is important to emphasize that the rule only concerns the main clause - and the subordinate clauses  are irrelevant to the effect of verb-2nd. If I were a Chinese, I'd frankly find my explanation clearer.


----------



## JClaudeK

azhong said:


> *A, B, und darüber hinaus noch C.*
> [A, B, and, what's more, C] -> (Apart from A and B, also C)


 That's correct
but "darüber hinaus noch" doesn't sound natural in every-day speach.

I'd more easily say: "A, B, und* außerdem *noch C."


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Sure. The only difference between our analyses is that you include the (subordinate) attribute inside the 'subject', whereas for me the rule only concerns the main clause


By definition, subordinate clauses are never part of the main clause. I don't like the concept of "main clauses" in German at all because, if you subscribe to it, you would have to speak of "subject-verb inversion" within the "main clause" if a non-attributive subordinate clause precedes it. Instead, I prefer the concept of top-level matrix clauses. My sentence wouldn't even be a complete sentence if you subtract the free relative clause in its prefield:



Gernot Back said:


> _Was ich diesen Monat außer Kuchen (zu) backen und nach Spanien (zu) fahren noch getan habe, ist (einige) Bücher (zu) lesen._



Hauptsatz (Grammatik) – Wikipedia


----------



## azhong

Okay, I've got my blind point. "außer A und B" is a part of the relative clause "was ich in diesem Monat getan habe...". I didn't know that. I can understand the structure perfectly now.

Ich habe C getan, außer A und B.
Was ich [Zeit] getan habe, außer A und B, ist C.

Ich bin jetzt so froh, weil ich über einen Satz Bescheid gewusst habe. Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe.


----------



## azhong

Gernot Back said:


> _Was ich diesen Monat außer Kuchen (zu) backen und nach Spanien (zu) fahren noch getan habe, ist (einige) Bücher (zu) lesen._


- *Was ich außer A und B getan habe, ist C*

This structure seems closer to the English one:
Apart from A and B, another thing I've done is C. 
Another thing I've done apart from A and B is C.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don’t think the sentence is natural, but it is grammatical.





Gernot Back said:


> No, it's not!


It is maybe not the epitome of elegance but I have no problem with that sentence.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> The inserted subordinate clauses do not count for that purpose.


They *do* count. But they are attributive sub clauses and and as such part of the noun phrase that constitutes the subject, i.e. _etwas anderes, was ich in diesem Monat getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen und nach Spanien zu fahren_ is a single noun phrase and this noun phrase occupies the first position of the main clause.



Gernot Back said:


> By definition, subordinate clauses are never part of the main clause.


I would say: On the contrary! A subordinate clause is always part of a main clause, otherwise it wouldn't a sub clause. It is a constituent (subject, object, attribute or adverbial) within the main clause or within a phrase within the main clause. In this case _was ich in diesem Monat getan habe_ is and attribute within the subject NP.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Etwas anderes: (I want to add
Man könnte "etwas anderes" auch als Einleitung oder Übergang zu einem vorherigen Thema auffassen, dann wird es üblicherweise mit Doppelpunkt statt Komma abgegrenzt.

Etwas anderes: Was ich getan habe, außer Kuchen zu backen, ist, einige Bücher zu lesen.​
Das klingt für mich idiomatisch.
Das geht auch mit Komma, wird aber hier blockiert.
(Andere Bedeutung)


----------



## azhong

Ist der Satz normal für euch?

*Außer dass ich Kuchen gebacken habe und nach Spanien gefahren bin, habe ich auch noch einige Bücher gelesen.
- *außer + dass-Satz


----------



## Gernot Back

azhong said:


> Ist der Satz normal für euch?
> 
> *Außer dass ich Kuchen gebacken habe und nach Spanien gefahren bin, habe ich auch noch einige Bücher gelesen.
> - *außer + dass-Satz


Der Satz ist sowohl grammatisch als auch „normal“ in dem Sinne, dass ich nichts Ungewöhnliches daran finde, …



berndf said:


> It is maybe not the epitome of elegance but I have no problem with that sentence.


… anders als der Satz im Titel zu diesem Thread, der zwar grammatisch, aber auch ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## azhong

Q: Kann man erklären, warum es in (2) ein "dass" gibt, aber nicht in (1)? Vielen Dank.

1) Was ich diesen Monat *außer* Kuchen backen und nach Spanien fahren noch getan habe, ist (einige) Bücher (zu) lesen.
2) *Außer dass* ich A und B habe, habe ich auch noch einige Bücher gelesen.


----------



## JClaudeK

azhong said:


> Kann man erklären, warum es in (2) ein "dass" gibt, aber nicht in (1)?


In (1) wird nach "außer" der *Infinitiv* verwendet: "außer Kuchen *backen* und nach Spanien *fahren* noch getan habe, ist (einige) Bücher (zu) *lesen*."

Der Satz (2) enthält nach "außer" ein *Subjekt* und ein *konjugiertes Verb*: "Außer dass *ich* A und B *habe*, .....", deshalb braucht man "dass".


----------

